# EDTV question



## mikeyv (May 25, 2008)

I have a 45 inch LG Plasma EDTV. I would to upgrade my Dish sub to HD. Is it po ssible to make my EDTV into a HDTV. Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

EDTV can only display 480i and 480p. It can receive a 720p and 1080i signal but it will down-convert the signal to 480p.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

No it is not.....

Unless you change the resolution from 480P (EDTV) to 720P or 1080i (HDTV)


----------



## mikeyv (May 25, 2008)

reh523 said:


> No it is not.....
> 
> Unless you change the resolution from 480P (EDTV) to 720P or 1080i (HDTV)


How can you do that. Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

mikeyv said:


> How can you do that. Thanks


Your TV is limited to displaying 480p (EDTV). If you subscribe to an HDTV package, you'll have to set you set top box to output 480p.


----------



## mikeyv (May 25, 2008)

Cholly said:


> Your TV is limited to displaying 480p (EDTV). If you subscribe to an HDTV package, you'll have to set you set top box to output 480p.


Will my picture improve substantially with a 722 HD Dvr. Thanks. I now have a 508. Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If your EDTV is widescreen, your picture quality should improve substantially watching 480p vs the current output you are using. The source quality will be better. If you have a dvd player the quality should be as good as or better than dvd's.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

By and large, the answer to the improved PQ question is that it won't be improved enough to warrant the investment. The real benefits of using an HD receiver can only be realized with a true HD display.

Remember that a ViP722 will cost you _at least_ $18.98 more a month.


----------

